# How do you get/take professional pics of your T's for your website



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

Do I have to take professional pictures of my products?

How do the major companies do it?

I don't want the shirts modeled on people, I just want a professional high quality picture of my product like how these big companies have.

Wouldn't you think it would be tacky if I put a shirt on the floor on a white background and took a picture with a regular digital camera?

What kind of lighting do you guys use to make it look as close to professional as possible?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi there, you can find all kinds of tips on taking great product pictures here: product photos related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

You may find this info on photographing photos;

Clothing photography tips - how to take pictures of clothing

I have the equipment they use i never set it up. They must have just added this info on clothing so i will have to try it myself. )

Currently i just draw my own props based on what i need for example;
















Infant Creeper T-shirt

There are places that also sell t-shirt graphics you can use.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are some graphics Royalty free stock images | Lightbox 't-shirt templates for designers' managed by circler | iStockphoto.com


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

There are often local professional photographers who will take pictures of your product for very reasonable prices. We work with a local guy here in Michigan and he's great and very reasonable. You might look locally. Some people will even take pictures for a photo credit on your web site.


----------



## ls1fasho (Aug 20, 2007)

ya thats what i was wondering, if i actually have to take professional pics. anyways one of my friends is a semi-pro photographer, I'm gunna have him do it.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

A lot of photo problems can be corrected digitally. Our pics usually look horrible until we've color corrected and otherwise enhanced them.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

It's really a good thing to learn to take your own photos. You can constantly tweak your work, get creative and do various landing site photos, add new products, etc. It's easy to do.

The site mentioned upstring, Tabletop studio, is exceptionally good and offers great suggestions.

Here's an easy guide to doing it yourself, assuming you want to just take shots of t-shirts flat without models or on forms. I think this is the best approach.

1) Buy the best point and shoot camera you can afford. The optical quality of the lens will make all the difference in your photos. If you can afford it, buy the Canon G9---the best, by far. Note: You do not need an SLR type camera for this kind of work.

2) But a good set of lights--2 soft boxes with diffusion panels on the front. See the previously mentioned website.

3) Buy a good color balance card, Whibal is the best.

4) learn how to shoot in Camera Raw format---this is probably the most important suggestion.

5) learn Photoshop or Photoshop Elements. Elements will be all you need for this type of work.

That's it. Very, very simple to do. But do not buy a cheap camera, remember, it's all about the quality of the lenses---that plus proper lighting and color balance and Raw format are the the tricks to creating pro quality work.


----------



## StellaAdvis (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ls1fasho
1. Yes, YOU have to take pro pictures of your product, even if you are not a PRO photographer. (That's what's best now because we are on digital/photoshop era.)
2. Most companies now don't use mannequins anymore. Instead use real-living-models to wear the product on - BUT!!!! heads off. 
3. If you want flat-straight-forward picture of your product, layout it relaxed-flat on white or colored background. put crease or folds to make it look "natural", add movement. Don't lay it flat like you ironed the shirt on your floor. See big fashion magazines, they have straight-forward-flat-shots (but with movement, artistry - like hanging on chair, crumpled but labels very visible.
4. As long as you set your camera quality to L, then polish/enhance it using photoshop.

Just a piece of my knowledge and experience, hope it helps. Let me know if above helps, if you need to see a sample please let me know.Goodluck!!!


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i definitely think you need good photos of your tees...if you want to sell them. i'm not sure i would buy something if i couldn't see a good photo of it.

bartering worked well for me. i'm a designer by profession, so i traded hours with a photog.


----------



## whale343 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you live in a town/suburb that has an eBay store, one idea is to make friends with them or make a deal with them to do your photos for you. They already have a photoshooting/lighting booth that's set up just for product photography, so, if you only do a few new designs per month, that could be a better way to go than buying your own equipment.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

review the promo pics thread in the marketing section.....

just buy a nice camera and make it happen..... i bought a nice sony from a photographer and he ran me through the camera in an hour.... and i've been taking pics since..... i also have a higher end photographer that gets my tshirts in with his model shoots..... so thats cool

b


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't want to use models (other then the potential increased cost) you might want to read these articles:

Product Images and Your Small Business


----------

